# nvidia and windows 10?



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

My old pc is core2duo but still fine for me. But since taking the free windows 10 from 7, the video part shuts down at random. I can hear the audio.
Windows 10 direct x 12 may be the reason. Anybody suggest something? Is it time to upgrade the pc with current motherboard standards or make do with new video card? If new card, one I'm getting will be geforce gtx 750 series - about the minimum that nvidia groups in the direct x 12 ready.

Like the house maintenance, I want to fix/replace when I can before I get too old to care.:smile:


----------



## badams (Nov 4, 2016)

If you haven't already check for updated drivers right from the manufacturer website. It could also be a monitor going so if you have a known working one try it with that too. The direct x shouldn't cause issues unless you are trying to play games or use software that uses the direct x. Depending on the pc brand the manufacturer may also have diagnostics you can run to test if the card is going.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

I too suspect it is a driver issue. Double-check that you have the latest genuine NVIDIA driver for your hardware..

How much RAM do you have? Depending what you have running, Windows 10 can use up a lot more RAM than Windows 7 did.

When the video goes out, check the Windows Event Viewer error logs and see it that provides any clues.
.
.


----------



## getrex (Sep 14, 2016)

Try uninstalling the driver and then rebooting.


----------



## viveksuthar (Jan 12, 2017)

I think you have to increase your RAM and reinstall drivers


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

viveksuthar said:


> I think you have to increase your RAM and reinstall drivers


It's not the ram. The OP would have other symptoms. If the card is OK, as tested in another machine, then it's drivers. It could very well be a dying card. 

Cheers!


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Folks,
Who are we kidding here? Windows 10, hate it or not, is pretty darn good with Drivers.
But we are dealing with an Intel Core2Duo, released in *2006!*
It is a miracle it is still running!

Save the Data, (while you can) dump that Brick and buy a new computer please.
Btw, I don't like Win10 myself, but have to deal with it on a daily base because my Customers keep bringing those things in, lol!
:smile:
Nothing personal.


----------



## Nobr8ks (Sep 30, 2015)

5 months ago? Hope they figured it out....

As for using an old computer, ask a tech-savoy friend to install Linux.

My 2005 Toshiba 2gig mem laptop (Pentium M) runs Debian/Linux without a flinch.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Nobr8ks said:


> 5 months ago? Hope they figured it out....
> 
> As for using an old computer, ask a tech-savoy friend to install Linux.
> 
> My 2005 Toshiba 2gig mem laptop (Pentium M) runs Debian/Linux without a flinch.


Good for you!

I run a water-cooled 8 Core i7 with 32 Gigs or Memory on dual SSD's in Raid.
I hate slow computers, no matter what you tell me about how these old clunkers run so fine and dandy on Linux!
What a joke.

Wake up, Folks, it is 2017.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Deja-vue said:


> Good for you!
> ...
> ... dual SSD's in Raid.
> ....


I hope that you make regular backups if you're running striped. (I assume so since you like speed.) And, in that case, you should be using a dedicated hardware raid. The on board solutions are convenient, but can be a tad slow. Striped is quick but inherently less reliable. 

PS. Endlessly spending on computers isn't everyone's requirement. There's plenty of people that have no problem using a well maintained older computer. Word processing and web browsing really isn't that demanding. 

Cheers!


----------



## szym284 (Apr 12, 2017)

I have Win10 and nVidia and it's allright


----------



## Nobr8ks (Sep 30, 2015)

Deja-vue, 

If I were still gaming, sure, would've built similar setup as yours. Remember SLI ? Before NVIDIA... Well, thats how long it's been. If you need something that powerful? Good for you I guess. If you have it cause it's cool, that's fine too.

My desktops went away shortly after wifi printers hit the market. Fitting, my semi-retirement from communications sector was around same time, about the only thing print these days are my boarding passes. 

And many thanks to this forum, I've become a decent handyman around my house. Doing my own coffered ceiling, to maintaining my Noritz tankless waterheater. Guess what I am saying Deja-vue, dont be afraid of learning new things.

supers05, I still spend money on computer stuff. Just built another Raspberry Pi + hifiBerry DAC (RCA out) hat board mounted on 7" touch screen running Raspbian with conky as whole-house music manager.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Nobr8ks said:


> ... I still spend money on computer stuff. Just built another Raspberry Pi + hifiBerry DAC (RCA out) hat board mounted on 7" touch screen running Raspbian with conky as whole-house music manager.


Very cool! 

Cheers!


----------



## Nobr8ks (Sep 30, 2015)

supers05 said:


> Very cool!
> 
> Cheers!


Now just need to cut into wall (Once I decide where), run power & network. Local musics on Linux server (smb), other music comes from Verizon music channels- HD Homerun (6 tuners) plus Pandora one. DAC/Pi plugs into an older multi zone Integra DTR 7.8.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Nobr8ks said:


> Now just need to cut into wall (Once I decide where), run power & network. Local musics on Linux server (smb), other music comes from Verizon music channels- HD Homerun (6 tuners) plus Pandora one. DAC/Pi plugs into an older multi zone Integra DTR 7.8.


rPIs are great for this application. Easier to work with then an ardino without needing much extra additions. 

Cheers!


----------



## Nobr8ks (Sep 30, 2015)

I've switched back to LibreELEC/Kodi 16.1 using Confluence skin, I'll just customize it (Skinning xml) am trying to retain some video addon functionality (Euro news, NHK, & Al Jazeera) 

So far, planning 2 @ kitchen, TV & Music, using an amp a/b switch + volume faceplate. Kitchen speakers are dual coil (R+,R- & L+,L-) x2 = 2 amp's. Probably silly to some since I can see the bigger living room TV from kitchen, there's a cool factor too...


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

supers05 said:


> I hope that you make regular backups if you're running striped. (I assume so since you like speed.) And, in that case, you should be using a dedicated hardware raid. The on board solutions are convenient, but can be a tad slow. Striped is quick but inherently less reliable.
> 
> PS. Endlessly spending on computers isn't everyone's requirement. There's plenty of people that have no problem using a well maintained older computer. Word processing and web browsing really isn't that demanding.
> 
> Cheers!


Crashplan.com

'nuff said.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Nobr8ks said:


> Deja-vue,
> 
> If I were still gaming, sure, would've built similar setup as yours. Remember SLI ? Before NVIDIA... Well, thats how long it's been. If you need something that powerful? Good for you I guess. If you have it cause it's cool, that's fine too.
> 
> ...


I don't game on my Computer, I do have a 4K VideoCard on dual 34 inch Screens, as I mentioned.
For Gaming, I got the new 4K XBox.
My Rig runs my computer Business, I fix most of my ?Clients computers remotely now, unless it is some Hardware Failure.

I have been in Business since 2001, sucessfully more or less.
I have been fixing those Rigs since 1991, however.
That's why it bores me if someone ask to fix a 10 year old computer.
Annoying!!!!


----------

